# Visa for dependent/widow mother



## shah83 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi All,
Me and my wife would be applying for PR for Australia soon. We are planning to stay in Australia for next 10 years for futher studies and work . However our decision is stuck on how to sponsor visa to my mother. Any help in this regards will be really helpful.

My mother is 65 years of age, widow and completely dependent on me (emotionally as well as financially). I have two sisters staying in India. Hence I can't apply her for PR viz. Parent (Migrant) visa (subclass 103) OR Contributory Parent (Migrant) visa (subclass 143) since she will fail Family Balance Test.

I am seeking for below information:
1. Any way by which I can have my mom stay with me for 10 years in Australia?
2. For how long is Tourist Visa valid, if PR is not an option for my mother's case? 
3. If Tourist visa is valid for 10 years, I guess she will have to move in and out every 1 year. Is this information right? 
4. If information is right, is this option viable?

Really looking forward for some detailed information.

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it possible to add her as a migrating dependent to your PR application? This may be your only option, other than a sponsored family visitor visa, but this is only for 12 months and can only be applied for once I think.


----------



## shah83 (Jun 16, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> Is it possible to add her as a migrating dependent to your PR application? This may be your only option, other than a sponsored family visitor visa, but this is only for 12 months and can only be applied for once I think.


Hi Aussiegirl, 
Thanks for the information.

Is this migrating dependent option that you suggest is same as Parent (Permanent) Visa (Subclass 103)? If not, please point me to relevant source.

If I add her as migrating dependent on my application, would she need to pass Balance Family Test? If yes, she would fail in that test.

Incase of family sponsered visa or tourist visa, I suppose she would be allowed to apply for visa every year with validity of 1 year. 
Please let me know if this information is right. In such a case I can ask her to apply it every year for next 10 years, so that she can keep visiting Australia every year for duration of around 8-10 months.

Please let me know your thoughts on this.

Thanks,
Abhilash


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

What visa are you applying for exactly? It's hard to give you more specific adivce without know that. Regardless, I think you need to read the information yourself on the Australian embassy site in your country related to the visa you are appying for to find out exactly if and how you can add your mother as a dependent.

From what I understand, if she is dependent on you, you have to give her information in your application whether she is migrating with you or not:

_Other dependent relatives
Your other relatives may be considered dependent if they are all of the following:

•single (has never married or entered a de facto relationship, or is widowed, divorced or separated)
•usually resident in your household
•wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
•more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
•have been reliant on you for a substantial period.
Details of each dependent 18 or older, whether migrating or not, must be completed on a form 47A.
See: Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over (248KB PDF file)[/I

The sponsored family visitor visa I'm talking about can be granted for up to 12 months if a good reason is given:

Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)_


----------



## Devnam64 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hy Abhilash- Shah83
I have the same query as yours
Thanx 4 acknowledging me this big thing
Actually I thought tht after getting PR I can Easily call my mom..!!!!!
And I hav also one sister infact elder m married
So is tht any rule tht we can not call our mom if our sister is present??
Me n my wife also planning to go to Aus n settle atleast for 10 years
By d way as your username is shah 83 means u r gujju!!!
I m from Surat n also planning for same
I m also very much attached to my mom 
This question is equally IMP for me
Let's try to findout the result
Ek se Bhale Do
We can discuss the same matter n our outcome
My email I'd is [email protected] hotmail.com
My cell no is 96012 97655
Pls keep in touch

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## shah83 (Jun 16, 2011)

*@Aussiegirl: *Appreciate your immediate feedback. I have already read information on Australian embassy site but couldnt find any relevant information for my case.
Regarding my visa type, I will be applying (with my wife) for australian permanent residency under skilled migration. 
However I couldnt find any visa type which would allow my mom to stay with me for 10 years, since my other 2 sisters are in India.

Regarding including her as dependent or using family sponsered visa, as per what you mentioned, I enquired this with one of local immigration agent here. As per him, these visas are relatively costlier and importantly- they have waiting period of around more than 10 years. Hence there is no point applying for this visa.

The other option he suggested was to have tourist visa for 1 year for my mother. And keep applying before it expires. 
Effectively this would mean she would have to travel either India or NZ every 11 months and reapply for visa. We will have to keep this doing for next 10 years.

Request you to let me know your thoughts on this. Is this option viable? OR are there any other regulations or rules that wont allow this for 10 years, or any concerns you see that this option wont work?

Thanks anyways.

*@Devnam64:* Yes we can find ways together. Try and get as much info as possible from any local immigration agent. It really helps. Once you have enough information, we can discuss it further.
By the way i am not pure gujju. I am Maharastrian shah 

Warm Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

You could apply for a contribotury parent visa after you get PR, but it costs quite a lot of money - over $30 000. But, she could get the visa within 2 to 3 years.

As for the balance of family test, there seems to be some ammendments to the eligibility, so take a look at the thread I posted today about regulation changes coming into affect July 1st.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/9490-changes-visas-effective-july-1st.html

You could go to a migration agent or migration lawyer to talk about your options more if you think there are other options for you that I don't know about. Or, use the visa wizard on the DIAC site to see what options you have.


----------



## Devnam64 (Feb 10, 2011)

@Aussie Girl
I expect guidence from you
I did my Diploma ECE after 12th Grade
It was 2.5 yr. Course
Then I got admission In directly 2nd yr of B.E Electronics
1st year is exempted bcoz I did Diploma
So I did B.E for 3 yrs
But actual engineering for 5.5 yrs
Is that possible to get positive skill assessment???

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------

